# Cruzetalk decals



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

does anyone know how i can get my hands on a cruzetalk.com decal? would love to put one on my car!


----------



## hoskins123 (Nov 26, 2011)

Use the search function, there is a thread mentioning how to get one. I have read it can take months to arrive though due to them sending it out in batches.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I used one of my friends vinyl cutter and I made my own decals  ill post pictures up when I install them  I can make more if anyone is interested


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You can prolly count on one hand the number of people that actually got one. I know I've been waiting since April.


----------



## chevyfan (Dec 19, 2011)

This is why forums should partner up with a company who makes graphics so everyone get's their decals. I do decals for many forums as i own a sign company.

If the Admin is reading this, I would be highly interested to produce and send out the members decals.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I can also do the same with my friends vinyl cutter if needed


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Read and understand the frustration. I msg'd the owner to review and consider/comment


----------



## Administrator (Feb 26, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> You can prolly count on one hand the number of people that actually got one. I know I've been waiting since April.


I don't have a PM from you about a sticker, and seeing as how you are not a paid member i am assuming you have 5 images in your garage? 

If you are one of the people who did the garage thing, you need to send me a link to your garage and your mailing address, or i can not send a sticker. 

Once i have 5 addresses i send them out.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah that's not bad guys, batches of 5 is easy

Of course a 3rd party could always make some too, but if you want a free one, just get 5 pictures and PM Administrator


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I know i'm in the current batch, c'mon guys post them garage pics!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I've got more than 5, lol. Count me in! What colors are available?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pm sent yesterday 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ive sent this and still have never gotten,its pretty dumb if you dont see them


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ze-talk-decal-added-cf-door-sills-badges.html

Linky for a girl who got her sticker.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Pm sent yesterday


Admin messaged me back and said that a batch has already been sent this month so another won't be sent till this time next month. And to account for 1-3 weeks shipping from there.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

you should just send them 2 decals if they sign up for a paid membership


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

here is the one my friend made i finally got it put on today! i love how it looks. we can make more if anyone is interested!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'd really like the same font as the site's title and just a single color- well, texture. 3d carbon =]


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha I could most likely do that for you if you wanted me to


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

I have been waiting for 3 1/2 monthes. Still never got mine yet!


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you want me to make you some? Im sure we can work something out


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'd really like the same font as the site's title and just a single color- well, texture. 3d carbon =]


i could make this boats if you wanted me to! im sure i could make it look almost exactly like the site's title. just let me know man


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ill take one bubby 2 infact


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

bubby2411

I live in Frederick and if you can make them let me know how much i would like one


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

pm's sent to both of you


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bubby2411

Did you guys make any updated renderings yet. Just want to see what you have come up with. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

No haven't made any progress yet but I have 4 of the decals ready and I have the machine to do them whenever also all I need to know is if anyone wants them.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I would love to set something up though. I just need one of the admits to pm me and talk about it


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If the admins allow you to print them, I'd love one


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I know a couple people that would but I really need a admin to pm so we can get this rolling


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill take one if it looms exactly like the forum copy

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Had these done for my Malibu, picked them up at the local mall, guy has a small kiosk where he makes decals, I chose chrome but he had a ton of colors to pick from :th_coolio:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I can make it just like the forum header I think im going to do that and see how it looks on my car


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Any new info on theses

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Got my Cruze Talk decals today in the mail, I'll have them on after i wash my car tomorrow.

Thanks admin


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got my decals late last week, will be applied after next car wash!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I never got any info I want two

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i got some lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I want some

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Put my decals on today after the wash.

Here's a close up;








Full car with decals [They don't stand out, which is perfect];








Thanks again to the admin for sending them 

EDIT: And to those wondering; yes, that is a stuffed red angry birds animal that sits in my dash cubby hole and watches the road as I drive[Won it at Dave & Busters lol].


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Still waiting on mine. 

So did the admin send you 2.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Some admin need ti see my posts and send me some dang stickers 

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, I just got my decals. They look GREAT!!! Thanks, Bob


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I PM'd the ADMIN the other day for mine I hope I can get mine soon.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

SlvrECObullet said:


> I PM'd the ADMIN the other day for mine I hope I can get mine soon.


Hope your not expecting it within a week . I've been waiting on mine since January 20th...


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah I got 2, and it took about 1-2 months, but I don't care tbh. I knew I would get it eventually.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I know I won't get them in a week. Just hope its before I Go to Japan which is in about 5 months.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Finally got my decals in today!



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I want two

Sent from my Droid


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

They gave me two.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

These decals still available? Id like some info on getting a couple thx.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm looking into getting these back.

I think they'd be good for advertising and keeping current members glued to our forum.

I'll keep everybody posted on this.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I PM'd Helena a couple weeks ago about this, because I already had sufficient pics on my profile and qualified. She asked for my address, which I gave, and then nothing. I actually just PM'd her the other day about it and she responded today that she's waiting for a group to send them out again. So perhaps the word needs to be spread more in order to get the group large enough? I'd like to get these on mine as well, and I think two would be great so they could go on both sides.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright keep me updated if ya here of a list starting. Ill keep a look out too. I also googled this and seen a member made their own on a decal website. I was thinking of a larger one for the top or bottom of my rear window too.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Helena keeps the list herself, so you just need to contact her for it.

Here's the thread about it: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/3-ch...us-your-cruze-get-free-cruzetalk-sticker.html


----------

